# Saltist Hyper Speed suggestions



## TunaWhistle (Dec 21, 2011)

I recently purchased a Daiwa Saltist Hyper Speed 30 lever drag (LD30HSH) and wanted get some suggestions on rods and line. Over the past three years I've gotten hooked to offshore fishing, going on charters and friends boats always using their gear. I finally decided start building my offshore arsenal. After using Saltist LD's in Grand Isle to wrangle YFT's I was sold. I was shopping for the standard saltist single-speed LD but got such a good deal on the Hyper Speed I couldn't pass it up. I mostly fish within 30 miles of the Destin pass targeting grouper, snapper, aj, cobia, king. Bottom fishing 60% and trolling 40% of the time. I would like for this to be a utility set-up, being my only reel, until I get the $$$ for a few different sizes. Trying to decide between 30lb (??? yds), 40 lb (380 yds), or 50 lb power pro (280 yds) but I can't decide what sucks worse getting spooled or broken off. Thanks in advance for any advice. Glad to have found the forum.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The 30 is a more compact size so if you want to get the most out of the reel I would suggest spooling it with braid. I would put 50lb on it. If you get it spooled at a tackle shop, which should have a spooling machine, they will be able to put it on with more tension and pack it to its fullest capacity. You may want to add about 20ft of mono to it for ease of use and some shock absorbency.

As far as a rod goes, thats really personal preference but you may find that a jigging rod in MH to H action will allow you to do a lot of different things with that reel and still keep the setup light and more fun to use.


----------



## Rampage (Apr 10, 2008)

Tuna my dad uses a Dawia saltist 30 for bottom fishing. We had it spooled with 65lb braid and it is on a Ugly stick Tiger lite jigging rod. He has whipped everything he has hooked with that set up. Snapper, Grouper, aj's and so forth. My brother in law uses a saltist HS and use a regular LD both loaded with braid. One has the Shimano jigging rod the other i can't remember. Good reels for bottom fishing. they are light and have decent drag pressure. Where in S. Walton are you? We are off 393 and put in at Joe's bayou..


----------



## TunaWhistle (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks Chris and Rampage for the info. Sounds like 50 ld braid is the way to go... Having a little under 300 yes of line doesn't worry either of you? Glad to here the saltist can hold its own against all species. I'm starting to lean towards a Trevala with its light weight it seems like it would be a good fit for the smaller saltist. 

I'm over on the west end of 30a and use any boat ramp I can catch a ride offshore!


----------



## Rampage (Apr 10, 2008)

Tuna I personally have a Trevalla rod i use for jigging and bottom fishing and it seems to me that my dads ugly stick has more "backbone" than mine. I maybe worng but it seems that way to me. You need to hold and feel them and make up your on mind. I think the ugly stick is only about 70 bucks too.

I am always looking for some extra folks to go with me offshore. I bring my boat down around May and it stays for the summer. Let me know if your looking for a ride out...


----------



## TunaWhistle (Dec 21, 2011)

Rampage, I will gladly share the fuel cost with you next summer... you just tell me when and where. I've handled some Trevalla's before and was impressed with how light they were yet still rated for heavy line and bait. I do not have any experience with the Tiger Stik's. Is the trevalla that you have rated the same as your father's? If so, would you really rather have the Ugly over the trevalla?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If you are going to get a "jigging" style rod, go with a Star Paraflex Jig rod. They are hands down my favorite. Very durable (like every Star rod) and have more of a butt section for lifting. The tip is still soft and works a jig very well but is stiff enough to fish heavy lead weights without doubling the rod over.


----------



## Rampage (Apr 10, 2008)

TunaWhistle said:


> Rampage, I will gladly share the fuel cost with you next summer... you just tell me when and where. I've handled some Trevalla's before and was impressed with how light they were yet still rated for heavy line and bait. I do not have any experience with the Tiger Stik's. Is the trevalla that you have rated the same as your father's? If so, would you really rather have the Ugly over the trevalla?


Cool i will give you a shout when it warms up... As for the rods you are going to need to check out and hold some different ones to see what you like. Bass Pro Shop in Destin carries both the Trevalla and the Ugly stick but see if you can find some others to hold. I bought my Trevalla when they first came on the market. If i would have known about other rods at the time i would have shopped around and looked at my other options. As for do i like the Ugly stick better?? YES!! Without a doubt! There are better rods out there I'm sure but you will pay 3 times what the tiger lite cost.. Just my opinion..


----------

